# كيف نحافظ على طبقة الأوزون



## بشار الشبيبي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف نتخلص من الفريونات ا لتي تعمل على توسع طبقة الاوزون
1- تكليف مهندس متخصص في كل محافظة من المحافظات يقوم بالتوعية والمراقبة والإشراف على استخدام الورش لأجهزة استرجاع وتدويرالفريونات ورفع بالورش المخالفة.
2- توفير الزيت الخاص بالفريونات صديقة الاوزون مثلR134a ، R404a بسعر رخيص.
3- رفع أسعار الفريونات المضرة بطبقة الاوزون.
4- تخفيض أسعار الفريونات الصديقة للأوزون.
5- منع استيراد الفريونات والأجهزة التي تعمل توسع طبقة الأزون مثل(R12-R11-R05-R22).
6- تغير زيت الضواغط في الوحدات التبريد والتكييف الكبيرة بزيت يناسب الفريونات الصديقة الاوزون.
7- تسليم أجهزة استرجاع وتدوير الفريونات إلى جميع المستفيدين منها.
ماهي الحلول في التقليل من استخدام كميات قليلة من الفريونات
1- إلزام جميع أصحاب الورش باستخدام أجهزة تعبئة الفر يون البسيطة مثل :
أ - ساعة التعبئة ب- بلفات تعبئة ج- أجهزة فحص التسريب.
2- إلزام أصحاب مخازن التبريد والثلاجات المركزية لتبريد الموز – الخضار – اللحم أو الأسماك بتوفير الأجهزة الحديثة لتعبئة الفريونات مثل:
أ‌- جهاز استرجاع وتدوير الفريونات.
جهاز الكتروني لفحص التسرب
أ‌- ميزان الكتروني.
ب‌- جهاز فاكيوم.
ت‌- اسطوانات استرجاع الفريونات.
1- التوعية الكاملة عبر جميع وسائل الإعلان المرئية والمسموعة عن إضرار الفريونات على طبقة الاوزون.
2- يجب وجود مراقبة كاملة على جميع تجار التبريد والمستخدمين والموردين وإصدار عقوبات على من يخالف.
3- يجب توفير غاز الهيدروجين في جميع المحافظات لما يقوم به من تسهيل صيانة كثير من الأعطال في وحدات التبريد والتكييف.
4- منع دخول جميع أجهزة تعبئة الفريونات رديئة الصنع.
5- التحفيز والدعم لجميع المتعاونون والمساهمون في مجال المحافظة على طبقة الاوزون عمليا وعلمياً.
6- إلزام مستخدمين وحدات التبريد والتكييف على تركيب وحدات تبريد عبر مواصفات تعمل على حماية تسرب الفريونات عند حدوث الأعطال أو الصيانة.
_م/ بشار الشبيبي_
الرجو من من يعملون في مجال التكييف والتبريد انا يعطون معلومات من الوقع لكي انتهي من هذا البحث


----------



## mohamed mech (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
مجموعة ممتازة من الحلول


----------



## nobi alzain (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بس عندي سوال عن اعاده التدوير للفيونات كيف يتم ذلك


----------



## nobi alzain (8 يناير 2012)

*اعاده تدوير الفريونات*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بس عندي سوال عن اعاده التدوير للفيونات كيف يتم ذلك


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (9 أبريل 2012)

اعبر اجهزة تدوير الفريونات تم تسلم الاجهزة من منظمة حماية البية


----------

